# Apple WWDC 2009 - 6pm Tonight (Mon 8th June) - New Iphone Annoucement?



## Andy_Green

LINK

So the Apple WWDC 2009 is this evening so finally we'll get to see if all the rumours regarding a new iphone are true and what . Kicks off at 6pm tonight.


----------



## Puntoboy

I hope so!


----------



## JasonRS

I reckon, based on distilling down the bloggers & analysts that the 3 headline items will be.

New iPhone announcement - 16-32Gb & Video recording. GA 10th July(ish)
iPhone OS 3.0 immediate availability
Snow Leopard GA date announced - possible previews, priced around $60


----------



## Mr THX

When apple moved from the old 2G to the 3G phone didn't O2 allow people to upgrade for free?? (I think you had to extended your contract again IYKWIM)

Does anyone think the same will happen with the new phones??


----------



## Chris_R

Mr THX said:


> When apple moved from the old 2G to the 3G phone didn't O2 allow people to upgrade for free?? (I think you had to extended your contract again IYKWIM)
> 
> Does anyone think the same will happen with the new phones??


Was covered in OT earlier, but it wasn't free from what people say, which makes sense as there is a charge for the 3G anyway if you take out a new contract (in which case why give it away for free like any old mobile?). Not to mention people couldn't get enough iphones even at the price, why give it away when people are queuing up at 1am in the morning to buy it at 99 quid or whatever?


----------



## Cardiff R33

looking forward to the announcement and cant wait to update my 3g software and then get the new phone in july


----------



## Grizzle

Cardiff R33 said:


> looking forward to the announcement and cant wait to update my 3g software and then get the new phone in july


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## yetizone

Looking forward to hearing what they launch around the iPhone. Also - they desperately need new pro monitors for sure.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Do we know what it is yet?

Is it streamed anywhere?


----------



## Detail My Ride

Yeah, is it streamed live? 

Can't wait for iPhone news, including 3.0 :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

http://www.macrumorslive.com/


----------



## Andy_Green

RussZS said:


> http://www.macrumorslive.com/


Live blog but not streaming,same as my link in the first post.

So far 15" netbook, update of existing hardware, updated pricing, safari update and other bits. No news on iPhone but that'll be kept till the end.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

iPhone time...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

O2 support tethering  Great success!

This is the same as a USB dongle, but via my iPhone, right?


----------



## Rob_Quads

Is o2 confirmed to support o2? Saw they will do MMS but only "22 carriers" for the tethering


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

O2 was on the list

TomTom!!! YAY!!


----------



## Grizzle

Tom Tom cradle looks cracking


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

No doubt pricey, but worth it for the convenience of one device.


----------



## Andy_Green

Yeah tomtom looks impressive, can see the maps being pricey tho, cradle looks good tho.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/wwdc2009/wwdc2009-644.jpg


----------



## Rob_Quads

TomTom is one of the biggest apps to come IMO.

Had an interesting discussion about it at work and pricepoint as we knew it would turn up sometime soon.

Most thought it would be £50ish but at that out of the 6 of us none would buy it as we already had them. At £25 we all said we would buy it for convenience...so the price point will be very interesting


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

No chance it will be that cheap!! £99 with the cradle, probably £129...


----------



## Puntoboy

No sign of v3.0 being available yet


----------



## Andy_Green

OS3 release June 17th


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

"Thanks to the iPhone 3.0 accessory framework, it provides more accurate GPS, speakerphone, *plays iPhone media on car stereo*, and even charges it."

I wonder how that will work?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

He's now ready to tell us about a new version of the iPhone -- iPhone 3GS. S stands for speed.


----------



## Puntoboy

Andy_Green said:


> OS3 release June 17th


Is that confirmed?!?!?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

17th June is confirmed for OS3.0


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

http://photos.media.macrumorslive.com/p/2009-06-08/f1244486871.jpg


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

3MP auto-focus camera.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Video Capture...

I want the 3GS... I hope it's a free upgrade again on O2!


----------



## Rob_Quads

RussZS said:


> No chance it will be that cheap!! £99 with the cradle, probably £129...


wow - thats expensive. Its going to have to be bloody good to sell and include lots of maps, specially with the standard tomtom unit getting cheaper and cheaper.

Also personally i would rather than a stand alone over onboard for tomTom. Would be good for the odd use but for big trips want to have my phone for other things.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

$199 for 16GB, $299 for 32GB.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

The iPhone 3GS will be available on June 19th


----------



## buff not enuf

NA Nokia n97 4me


----------



## IanG

RussZS said:


> The iPhone 3GS will be available on June 19th


Well time to finally get rid of T-Mobile 

Might even take the day off work :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride

RussZS said:


> The iPhone 3GS will be available on June 19th


I am actually excited.

Have british prices been released?


----------



## Grizzle

Gaz W said:


> I am actually excited.
> 
> Have british prices been released?


will be same price but in £

I'm calling 02 tomoz about the upgrade lol.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Not yet - you'd think O2 would be on the ball, but it seems not.

Those prices are with contracts btw.

I guess £129 and £229


----------



## hmi1750

damn.. i am awaiting my 15" macbook pro tomorrow.. will have to return it and order the new one i guess!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I remember the crazy Carphone Warehouse queues from last year!!


----------



## Trist

Grizzle said:


> will be same price but in £
> 
> I'm calling 02 tomoz about the upgrade lol.


Keep us updated  Oh and good luck at getting through :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

They won't start selling them until the 19th based on how it happened last year.

Your best bet is to get one on the launch morning from a CPW or O2 Store


----------



## Trist

Safari 4 is much better. Really fast


----------



## Grizzle

I Have a friend in 02


----------



## IanG

Skyliner34 said:


> Safari 4 is much better. Really fast


Just updated god it's much quicker than the beta :doublesho


----------



## Trist

Grizzle said:


> I Have a friend in 02


Well keep us updated  unless O2 will be sending txt messages to us.

Yup new Safari is much better


----------



## Grizzle

Skyliner34 said:


> Well keep us updated  unless O2 will be sending txt messages to us.
> 
> Yup new Safari is much better


haha will do i think they will allow people to upgrade, obviously you may have to pay for it though.


----------



## Trist

Grizzle said:


> haha will do i think they will allow people to upgrade, obviously you may have to pay for it though.


Probably like last year, pay upfront or move tarriff.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Hmm hope o2 are pricing it the same as ATT. 

in contract upgrade are....$399/$499 !!!

At the moment i think they will be £159 for 16GB and £219 for 32GB & £250/£300 for upgrades.

Anything more than £200 and i won't be going for it as an upgrade. Lots of good stuff for free in the 3.0 software


----------



## Chris_R

Meh. I am not massively excited by the new phone, there is not a lot in it IMO.
I like the idea of voice dialing, but TBH it's something which could probably have been done in the software update rather than the need for new hardware - as far back as I can remember I have had voice dial on Nokia and SE phones which is the only thing the Iphone misses for me on the car kit.
A faster CPU and a very small upgrade in camera is not gonna be worth the £150 up for a mid term contract upgrade IMO.

Much more impressive is the OS3 and Leopard upgrades from my point of view.


----------



## Trist

Rob_Quads said:


> Hmm hope o2 are pricing it the same as ATT.
> 
> in contract upgrade are....$399/$499 !!!
> 
> At the moment i think they will be £159 for 16GB and £219 for 32GB & £250/£300 for upgrades.
> 
> Anything more than £200 and i won't be going for it as an upgrade. Lots of good stuff for free in the 3.0 software


Well I hope O2 won't be that pricey for upgrades, otherwise I'm sticking with 3G with OS3


----------



## R32-Simon

My contract is around £50 a month so I want the upgrade for bloody free LOL.


----------



## Rob_Quads

You have 0% chance of getting one free. 

o2 have released pricing and nice to see they have yanked the prices up from the 3G prices.. gone from £159 to get the top of the range to £275! (on the cheaper contracts)

And no early upgrading !


----------



## empsburna

Crazy pricing for existing iphone customers!

Yikes!

http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/iPhone/iPhone+3GS/news.asp?c=13740


----------



## Trist

Ouch, I'm sticking with my 3G then


----------



## empsburna

Skyliner34 said:


> Ouch, I'm sticking with my 3G then


Unless I can get a good price for my 3G then I will be too for the foreseeable future!


----------



## RP84

i think the prices for upgrades and new contracts will be cheaper then existing. because apple have anounced thats its $99 for the USA market so like last year england reduced there iphone prices to

well will find out soon


----------



## Trist

Midlands Detailing said:


> Unless I can get a good price for my 3G then I will be too for the foreseeable future!


Youre looking probably around £130ish max. Seeing as the new 16GB 3GS will be around £160. Not good.



rickparmar said:


> i think the prices for upgrades and new contracts will be cheaper then existing. because apple have anounced thats its $99 for the USA market so like last year england reduced there iphone prices to
> 
> well will find out soon


Yup well find out soon. Nothing on O2 site yet about pricing etc.


----------



## empsburna

Skyliner34 said:


> Youre looking probably around £130ish max. Seeing as the new 16GB 3GS will be around £160. Not good.
> 
> Yup well find out soon. Nothing on O2 site yet about pricing etc.


If you have a look at the link I posted or the O2 Twitter Feed then it says you have to pay to end contract early (remaining months!) and then purchase a new one!


----------



## Rob_Quads

Skyliner34 said:


> Youre looking probably around £130ish max. Seeing as the new 16GB 3GS will be around £160. Not good.
> 
> Yup well find out soon. Nothing on O2 site yet about pricing etc.


The 2nd hand pricing does not work like that. i expect a iPhone 16Gb 3G would get a good £200+. Yes the old 8Gb is only £100 and new 16GB S £160 BUT thats on contracts - the 2nd hand phones your free to do what you want. PAYG is the comparison to look at

PAYG - 
* iPhone 3G 8GB - £342.50, 
* iPhone 3G S 16GB - £440.40
* iPhone 3G S 32GB - £538.30

As for o2 pricing - its all there - http://shop.o2.co.uk/update/paymonth.html


----------



## empsburna

Rob_Quads said:


> The 2nd hand pricing does not work like that. i expect a iPhone 16Gb 3G would get a good £200+. Yes the old 8Gb is only £100 and new 16GB S £160 BUT thats on contracts - the 2nd hand phones your free to do what you want. PAYG is the comparison to look at
> 
> PAYG -
> * iPhone 3G 8GB - £342.50,
> * iPhone 3G S 16GB - £440.40
> * iPhone 3G S 32GB - £538.30
> 
> As for o2 pricing - its all there - http://shop.o2.co.uk/update/paymonth.html


If I could get £250 for mine I would be happy - it has been in an invisible shield and a plastic case since new, and the screen is and back is mint.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Oh and £15pm!!! for tethering (3GB only)


----------



## Trist

Midlands Detailing said:


> If you have a look at the link I posted or the O2 Twitter Feed then it says you have to pay to end contract early (remaining months!) and then purchase a new one!


I'll look a that now. Sounds well expensive. Youre looking £500+ really then.



Rob_Quads said:


> The 2nd hand pricing does not work like that. i expect a iPhone 16Gb 3G would get a good £200+. Yes the old 8Gb is only £100 and new 16GB S £160 BUT thats on contracts - the 2nd hand phones your free to do what you want. PAYG is the comparison to look at
> 
> PAYG -
> * iPhone 3G 8GB - £342.50,
> * iPhone 3G S 16GB - £440.40
> * iPhone 3G S 32GB - £538.30
> 
> As for o2 pricing - its all there - http://shop.o2.co.uk/update/paymonth.html


It doesnt say the cost/damage to previous owners wanting to upgrade, they try and push the OS3 software instead.


----------



## empsburna

Skyliner34 said:


> I'll look a that now. Sounds well expensive. Youre looking £500+ really then.
> 
> It doesnt say the cost/damage to previous owners wanting to upgrade, they try and push the OS3 software instead.





> "The early upgrade cost is likely to be monthly cost x months left on your contract, but specifics may vary slightly," they explained.
> 
> What that would mean is if you bought an iPhone 3G when it went on sale last July, on a £35 18-month contract, you'll have to pay more than £200 to end it six months early, and that's before the actual cost of buying the new iPhone 3GS.
> 
> Which is? In a separate tweet, O2 revealed that the iPhone 3GS 16GB will cost up to £184.98 depending which tariff you sign up to, and the 32GB model will cost up to £274.23. Those highest prices relate to the 18-month £29.38 and £34.26 tariffs, another tweet explained.
> 
> In short, the operator is telling its keenest iPhone customers that they'll have to pay more than £385 to get a 16GB iPhone 3GS this month, and more than £475 to get the 32GB model.


I hope this isn't the case


----------



## nick-a6

what a joke, I was hoping i could upgrade to the new iphone within my contract.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Skyliner34 said:


> It doesnt say the cost/damage to previous owners wanting to upgrade, they try and push the OS3 software instead.


If you are IN Contract then you have to pay out the rest of it + standard cost
If your OUT of contract then its just normal prices i.e. no reduction for existing customers this time.


----------



## Trist

Looks like O2 changed the upgrade policy from last year. they probably had too much hassle and complaints when upgraders had problems activating etc


----------



## nick-a6

I can imagine there will be alot of current iphone customers complaining they cant upgrade in contract like last time round.
I for one will not be buying myself out of the contract(started in january) as it works out way to expensive.

What a shame and rip off imho


----------



## Trist

nick-a6 said:


> I can imagine there will be alot of current iphone customers complaining they cant upgrade in contract like last time round.
> I for one will not be buying myself out of the contract(started in january) as it works out way to expensive.
> 
> What a shame and rip off imho


Ditto! I moved from the £45 contract to the £30 contract last month, so I believe my 18month contract started again last month. So it'll cost a bomb for me to upgrade!

By the time my contract finishes the will be iPhone 3GSF (Super Fast) out


----------



## Rob_Quads

I think thats the thing they have missed. If you bought a 3G phone then chances are you have AT LEAST 6 months left, probably a few more. So your if its another 6/7 months before you can upgrade quite a few will wait knowing a new phone will be out in 5/6 months as they won't want to be tied in again.

To me is its not a major issue. if it was an OK price I would have gone for it but the 3.0 software is the major thing this time round.


----------



## nick-a6

complete kick in the nuts for loyal iphone followers
and i told the gf she could have my iphone when i upgrade to 3gS one oooppss!


----------



## Trist

nick-a6 said:


> complete kick in the nuts for loyal iphone followers
> and i told the gf she could have my iphone when i upgrade to 3gS one oooppss!


Yup total kick in the nuts. Dont rule it out yet though, things might change. You never know. But Rob your right, if I had 6months left I'd wait until the next WWDC as I wouldn't want to be bitten.


----------



## RP84

Midlands Detailing said:


> If you have a look at the link I posted or the O2 Twitter Feed then it says you have to pay to end contract early (remaining months!) and then purchase a new one!


for some reason i think the twitter page is talking rubbish.

none of the apple stores and o2 shops knew nothing about the new iphone. i have a mate who works for o2 and am the one who told him apple have a new iphone.

end of the day for apple to sell a **** load they would need exisiting customers to upgrade.

hopefully o2 and apple will release the prices in the next few days i hope


----------



## Trist

rickparmar said:


> for some reason i think the twitter page is talking rubbish.
> 
> none of the apple stores and o2 shops knew nothing about the new iphone. i have a mate who works for o2 and am the one who told him apple have a new iphone.
> 
> end of the day for apple to sell a **** load they would need exisiting customers to upgrade.
> 
> hopefully o2 and apple will release the prices in the next few days i hope


Exactly. And theres nothing on the O2 site either about upgrades yet. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## empsburna

rickparmar said:


> for some reason i think the twitter page is talking rubbish.
> 
> none of the apple stores and o2 shops knew nothing about the new iphone. i have a mate who works for o2 and am the one who told him apple have a new iphone.
> 
> end of the day for apple to sell a **** load they would need exisiting customers to upgrade.
> 
> hopefully o2 and apple will release the prices in the next few days i hope





Skyliner34 said:


> Exactly. And theres nothing on the O2 site either about upgrades yet. We'll have to wait and see.


Seems like its official enough to me!

http://twitter.com/o2


----------



## RP84

o2 website is now updated

http://shop.o2.co.uk/update/paymonth.html


----------



## Trist

Midlands Detailing said:


> Seems like its official enough to me!
> 
> http://twitter.com/o2


Seems so. How official is Twitter O2? Proper kick in the nuts for iPhone & Apple fans. I bet AT&T will have better terms than O2, although I cant see anything on their website.

Oh well, I guess OS3 will have to do for now 

Just wondering, If someone happens to sell a 3GS phone on ebay, cant I just move the sim from my 3G into the 3GS?


----------



## empsburna

Skyliner34 said:


> Seems so. How official is Twitter O2? Proper kick in the nuts for iPhone & Apple fans. I bet AT&T will have better terms than O2, although I cant see anything on their website.
> 
> Oh well, I guess OS3 will have to do for now
> 
> Just wondering, If someone happens to sell a 3GS phone on ebay, cant I just move the sim from my 3G into the 3GS?


Very from what I can gather from the interweb.

I wonder if I can write the cost of the new one off.....hmmmm


----------



## nick-a6

if its official then i cant see them changing tack for a while, as they will still be people who will buy out the contract then upgrade. 
If they change the in contract upgrade policy, they are gonna have people asking for refunds etc

could be wrong tho, because I for one hope they do allow in contract upgrades. As i would quite happly sign for another 18months


just worked out it would cost me near £600 to upgrade!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trist

nick-a6 said:


> if its official then i cant see them changing tack for a while, as they will still be people who will buy out the contract then upgrade.
> If they change the in contract upgrade policy, they are gonna have people asking for refunds etc
> 
> could be wrong tho, because I for one hope they do allow in contract upgrades. As i would quite happly sign for another 18months
> 
> just worked out it would cost me near £600 to upgrade!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me about the same :lol: I'd rather use that for something else


----------



## nick-a6

i could take me n the mrs on holiday for that, i mean its a good phone but come on!!!
lol


----------



## Rob_Quads

I think most that are looking to upgrade will look at the PAYG phone i.e. Sell your current one for £250, buy PAYG @ 538.30 = £288 which is slightly more than the cheapest contract BUT you are free to upgrade when it comes round to the iPhone 4G


----------



## macca5050

Its just daft money, im going to wait and see official upgrade info on the website!


----------



## rinns

I'm getting one as I've been holding off for a while due to this. I have been on Virgins tariff for a while but I need a new phone contract so I can put it through my business.

I will pay more up front to make sure I'm not tied in for long periods as 24 months is mental.

I'll let you know if I manage to get one on the 19th.

J


----------



## Epoch

If O2 only offer 18 or 24 month contracts and Apple release a new phone every year i can see the bubble bursting soon

A new six month old phone (if you had to wait till the end of 18 months) will usually mean you'll look around.

Annoy's me that they can't cater for people who hate being ripped off but don't mind paying a bit more for 12 month contracts and a new phone every year.


----------



## Chris_R

Rob_Quads said:


> I think thats the thing they have missed. If you bought a 3G phone then chances are you have AT LEAST 6 months left, probably a few more. So your if its another 6/7 months before you can upgrade quite a few will wait knowing a new phone will be out in 5/6 months as they won't want to be tied in again.


I don't think they missed it at all mate. The new Iphone is a license to print money so they are going ahead and doing just that. 
Will certainly not be looking to swap in based on the spec upgrade its not worth that sort of money over the 3G IMO.


----------



## Andy_Green

I was hoping to pick up a bargain on a 2nd-hand 3G when the market was flooded with redundant phones when O2 offered the 'free' upgrade to existing users but seems thats not going to be the case.

Has the price of a PAYG 3G altered at all? Would have thought it might have dropped seeing as they're now offering the iphone 3g on contract for less but again i guess thats wishful thinking.


----------



## Chris_R

Damn, just noticed the extra charges on tethering too - £14.98 a month for 3GB or £30 for 10GB. That's damn nice of them, considering that I have already paid for data access on the plan anyway.

Andy (PAYG Prices), doesnt look like they have changed-

* * iPhone 3G 8GB - £342.50
* iPhone 3G S 16GB - £440.40
* iPhone 3G S 32GB - £538.30
*


----------



## Andy_Green

Chris_R said:


> Damn, just noticed the extra charges on tethering too - £14.98 a month for 3GB or £30 for 10GB. That's damn nice of them, considering that I have already paid for data access on the plan anyway.


My bet is they're will be ways around that fee if you jailbreak. I'd be interested to see how it works in terms of how you'd connect to a laptop and how O2 will know if data is being downloaded thru your phone or alternatively thru a laptop.



Chris_R said:


> Andy (PAYG Prices), doesnt look like they have changed-
> 
> * * iPhone 3G 8GB - £342.50
> * iPhone 3G S 16GB - £440.40
> * iPhone 3G S 32GB - £538.30
> *


Shame really, thought Apple wanted to capture more of the market, think a drop in the 3G PAYG price would have done exactly that.


----------



## Bigpikle

certainly doesnt want to make me want to upgrade our 3G...

Perhaps when the 18 months are up, but not before then. Looking forward to the software upgrade though.


----------



## R32-Simon

Couldn't agree more ^^^^^

When's the software upgrade coming???


----------



## nick-a6

17th of june the software arrives

I posted on the o2 forum like thousands of others complain about there upgrade policy.
Funnly my posts and many others have been removed due to there "content"!!


----------



## Chris_R

Andy_Green said:


> My bet is they're will be ways around that fee if you jailbreak. I'd be interested to see how it works in terms of how you'd connect to a laptop and how O2 will know if data is being downloaded thru your phone or alternatively thru a laptop.


Being an optional thing for the providers it may be that the application to do the tethering has some sort of activation method that you need a key or something from O2 to enable it.


----------



## SamurI

For me, the 3G S doesnt really offer much (if any) improvemnet over my current one.

Compass - Never gonna use it
Voice Dialing - Had it on my Nokia and used it twice (both to show off my new phone to friends)
3MP Camera and Video - Wow, a whole 3MP! Nope, i'll keep my didgital camera thanks.
Faster processer - Havent really noticed the limitations in the current processor.

I'll get the 3.0 and just keep my 3G. Contract will be up in time for WWDC 2010 and the iPhone 4G...so who wants to start rumours on the features of this one! 

And i can see why O2 arnt offering free upgrades. Bewtween 2G and 3G there was a major jump in features which gave them a chance to upsell the 3G and any associated packages. With the 3G S its not really a major advancment, just a little refresh and a couple of new features (and i would imagine various cost saving design changes internally).


----------



## Janitor

Meh, I don't get those complaining that they're not getting a free-upgrade. Come on, if you've got a 3G now, it's doing a great job and in a week or so, it will do an even better job

Yes, the new pricing is looking 'optimistic', but to expect these to be handed out free just because you currently have an iPhone is a little unreasonable I think


This could however be just a step too far - people will only go with it for so long until they put the brakes on. Just like with Sky+ HD, paying for the box is one thing, continuing to pay for the associated services to use it is quite another for many people


----------



## nick-a6

im not asking for a free upgrade just the chance to upgrade to it during your contract at the cost of the handset and renewing another 18month contract.
This i think is not an unreasonably request

O2 are using the loyallty Apple users show to rip them off


----------



## Short1e

Are they going to offer it on other networks?

I read on T3 about Christmas time.. Is this true??


----------



## nick-a6

apprantly the o2-apple contract is due to end fairly soon, so it is possibly it might be available from other providers


----------



## Epoch

Nice lol

I have just recieved a text from O2 telling me about the new iphone 3.0 software.

Nice of them to inform me about the free upgrade to my software offered by Apple!

I also notice how the MMS wont be working until the 19th (two days after the software) what's the bets the O2 part goes pants and the whole text back feature to activate falls over


----------



## Epoch

Short1e said:


> Are they going to offer it on other networks?
> 
> I read on T3 about Christmas time.. Is this true??


Just when most early adoptor 3g contracts will be up, couldn't be worse timing for O2 then lol


----------



## Short1e

Looks like a no then

http://www.t3.com/news/o2-keeps-iph...pricing-and-tethering-tarrifs?=39087&allCom=y


----------



## Paul_W

Apparently with the new laptops now having a built in battery, it's not possible to access the hard drive and ram. Pretty much forcing you to buy upgrades from apple. And still no blu-ray.

I'm in the market for a new laptop and a Sony Vaio is looking more appealing than buying my first mac.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Appalling policy by O2, and the tethering charges are shocking too.

If rumours of another carrier selling iPhone Xmas time are true, then I'm going to switch purely out of principle. They were on to a nice little earner from the early adopters. I think if you have owned both, within a few weeks of each launch date, then they should let us upgrade now, for free (or just the £184).

Shocking.


----------



## Puntoboy

The tethering charges are ridiculous, but looking on the o2 forum it's the way it's always been. You weren't supposed to tether any phone to your laptop and surf for free using your data allowance. I always have and haven't had a problem. You just have to be careful what you download.

I have an iPhone from work and I have a personal o2 contract myself. The previous iPhone's were ridiculously priced so it's no surprise to me that the 3GS is the same. I can upgrade my personal contract in July so I'll enquire about the 3GS at that time. If I can't have it for free or heavily subsidised then I won't have one, keep my existing phone and have £150 off my bill instead. I don't want another iPhone that badly. Version 3.0 on the 3G will keep me happy enough.


----------



## ianFRST

what a bummer 

i got my 3g when it was released, so even i have 7 months remaining, and ill be foooooooooooooooked if im buying it out (you technically loose all your minutes + texts for that 7 month period, so o2 are defo onto a winner)

guess ill see what the state of play is when my contract runs out!


----------



## JasonRS

Paul_W said:


> Apparently with the new laptops now having a built in battery, it's not possible to access the hard drive and ram. Pretty much forcing you to buy upgrades from apple.


Are you sure?? sounds like FUD to me...

The 17" has the built in battery, and swapping the RAM & HDD on that is supported as a DIY solution, It's in the manual,

http://manuals.info.apple.com/en_US/MacBook_Pro_17inch_Early2009.pdf

and Apple even have support articles on how to do it, if you can't find your manual

HDD

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3419

And the RAM is covered in this article here

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1270

The 15" & 13" unibodies will be very similar case designs, so expect the same guides to apply.


----------



## Paul_W

JasonRS said:


> Are you sure?? sounds like FUD to me...
> 
> The 17" has the built in battery, and swapping the RAM & HDD on that is supported as a DIY solution, It's in the manual,
> 
> http://manuals.info.apple.com/en_US/MacBook_Pro_17inch_Early2009.pdf
> 
> and Apple even have support articles on how to do it, if you can't find your manual
> 
> HDD
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3419
> 
> And the RAM is covered in this article here
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1270
> 
> The 15" & 13" unibodies will be very similar case designs, so expect the same guides to apply.


Someone on another forum spoke to an apple CS employee online and apparently they said that the ram/hdd are inaccessible. In reality it's probably a bigger job but not impossible.


----------



## RP84

Yup its true, the smaller mackbooks will have inbuilt battery


----------



## 182_Blue

> Similarly with MMS, not all the good news is free news. Every picture message you send is will cost you four regular text messages.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 182_Blue

im assuming if i get a PAYG 3gs phone it will work ok with my present 02 iphone sim card ?


----------



## little john

182_blue said:


> im assuming if i get a PAYG 3gs phone it will work ok with my present 02 iphone sim card ?


It does with every other type of phone and contract so with O2 and the iphone I wouldn't guarentee it to not cost you somthing. :lol:

O2 and apple should open a dairy farm, they are so good at milking their customers its unbeleiveable. Lets release a phone with some really nice features, that uses lots of data and give them a 2G connection :lol: lets give them a crap camera aswell, they will like that.

In the future we will release the same phone with a few software tweaks and add 3G, all those that spent a fortune just to have the original phone WILL upgrade as it will do the data thing faster, lets leave the crap camera in there though we can replace that next time as another upgrade they will again buy it in their millions.

Well 6 months has passed how can we milk them more? I know upgrade the cpu, thats an easy upgrade and we will give them a 3mp camera that auto focuses they will lap it up. We will also lock down the ability to use the phone as a modem on a laptop we can get a fortune out of up customers for that function, they already pay us £15 a month for the mobile BB connections we can get a lot more out of them as they will feel miles better with the conveniance of just needing to connect the iphone to their laptop to get online.

Another 6 months pass and the iphone gen 4 lets finally give them a camera to be proud of, the cpu upgrade made it better. and more storaegae space 64GB this time, no one ever needs 64GB of space but they will all buy it just because we produced it.

Sorry guys but Im so glad I am useing HTC phones, I have been useing tom tom on there for 6 years probably more some with external GPS the last few have been internal, 3G again 3 years at least, mobile internet access 4 years. and access to the net on my laptop via the mobile useing my unlimited data tariff that costs me ££3 a month for at least 3 years. and yes they have all been touch screen. The only down side I havnt been able to use it as a spirit level but then again I havnt had to buy all these pointless apps to tell me what the weather is like in bangkok I can browse to weather.com on my laptop or the PDA if I really wanted to know.

The best bit? I have never had to pay anything more than my monthly 12 month contract for all these phones.


----------



## Puntoboy

little john said:


> It does with every other type of phone and contract so with O2 and the iphone I wouldn't guarentee it to not cost you somthing. :lol:
> 
> O2 and apple should open a dairy farm, they are so good at milking their customers its unbeleiveable. Lets release a phone with some really nice features, that uses lots of data and give them a 2G connection :lol: lets give them a crap camera aswell, they will like that.
> 
> In the future we will release the same phone with a few software tweaks and add 3G, all those that spent a fortune just to have the original phone WILL upgrade as it will do the data thing faster, lets leave the crap camera in there though we can replace that next time as another upgrade they will again buy it in their millions.
> 
> Well 6 months has passed how can we milk them more? I know upgrade the cpu, thats an easy upgrade and we will give them a 3mp camera that auto focuses they will lap it up. We will also lock down the ability to use the phone as a modem on a laptop we can get a fortune out of up customers for that function, they already pay us £15 a month for the mobile BB connections we can get a lot more out of them as they will feel miles better with the conveniance of just needing to connect the iphone to their laptop to get online.
> 
> Another 6 months pass and the iphone gen 4 lets finally give them a camera to be proud of, the cpu upgrade made it better. and more storaegae space 64GB this time, no one ever needs 64GB of space but they will all buy it just because we produced it.
> 
> Sorry guys but Im so glad I am useing HTC phones, I have been useing tom tom on there for 6 years probably more some with external GPS the last few have been internal, 3G again 3 years at least, mobile internet access 4 years. and access to the net on my laptop via the mobile useing my unlimited data tariff that costs me ££3 a month for at least 3 years. and yes they have all been touch screen. The only down side I havnt been able to use it as a spirit level but then again I havnt had to buy all these pointless apps to tell me what the weather is like in bangkok I can browse to weather.com on my laptop or the PDA if I really wanted to know.
> 
> The best bit? I have never had to pay anything more than my monthly 12 month contract for all these phones.


I would have stayed with HTC if their phones weren't so flaky. I loved TomTom on my Touch Dual.


----------



## nick-a6

o2 have changed, if only slightly there terms for upgrading to the Iphone 3gs

http://shop.o2.co.uk/update/paymonth.html


----------



## Rob_Quads

Ah looks like they have just clarified it from the various different places on thier site.


----------



## Andy_Green

indeed different conditions for existing pay monthly users, doesnt look to bad for heavy users, see below;

*Existing Pay Monthly customers have the following options for upgrading
to iPhone 3G S:*

Option 1 - wait until eligible for an upgrade.
All O2 Pay Monthly customers are part of O2 Priority List and those paying £35 or more a month, have the oppotunity to upgrade early. Customers won't have to see out the full term of their existing contract before being eligible for an upgrade.

* All customers continually spending over a minimum of £80.00 a month, receive a 6 month early upgrade
* All customers continually spending over a minimum of £50.00 a month, receive a 3 month early upgrade
* All customers continually spending a minimum of £35.00 a month, receive a 1 month early upgrade

Terms apply. For more information on O2 Priority List click here.

Existing iPhone customers will, however, enjoy iPhone OS 3.0 software which will be free to download to all iPhone customers from 17 June offering over 100 new features.

For iPhone 3G customers this includes the much anticipated MMS (from 19 June) and also internet tethering (using your iPhone as a modem - also available from 19 June). Find out more.

Option 2 - purchase the iPhone 3G S on Pay & Go from 19 June. You can give your existing iPhone 3G to someone you know.

Pay Monthly customers can place their existing iPhone 3G sim card into the iPhone 3G S and receive all the latest functionality. Customers must continue to pay for their existing Pay Monthly tariff.

Option 3 - pay the remainder of their monthly line rental in one payment and sign a new Pay Monthly contract.​


----------



## nick-a6

its an improvement but still doesnt make me wanna go out and part with my hard earned for the new phone


----------



## PaulGTI

Andy_Green said:


> Option 3 - pay the remainder of their monthly line rental in one payment and sign a new Pay Monthly contract.


Bend over...grit teeth and think of Steve Jobs.


----------

